# Hello from Buckinghamshire



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi

My name is Claire and I live in Buckinghamshire, England. I am in the processof setting up my own dog walking/pet sitting business and would really love to breed pet mice.

I have kept rats and mice for many years but am finding it almost impossible to get hold of healthy, handled pet mice. I have a large outbuilding which I am plan to use as my mousery.

I have no plans to exhibit mice or produce certain varities and will not be selling mice for pet food. I just want healthy happy mice.

I have joined this forum to get advice and help on getting started, as although I am an experienced pet owner I have never breed mice before. I am not doing this to try and make money etc and want to ensure I breed responsibily and ethically.

Thank you


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Claire, welcome!


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet You


----------

